# Free loom



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas to someone: free 18th century barn-frame weaving loom, all there but the wood is needing some TLC - the former owner rescued it from an estate sale. It's provenance is that it came from the "oldest continuously farmed homestead in Gallipolis (sp?) County Ohio" and was stored by the family sometime in recent years, after a good life of weaving cloth for the family, probably from home-grown linen and the farmstead's own wool.
It comes apart and goes back together easily, as do all the barn-frame looms of that era (estimate early 1800's if not earlier). Currently 2 harness but parts there for more harnesses, and to those who know about historic textiles, it has the bonus of several actual reed reeds, which are treasures in themselves. Wish this loom could talk. I already have such a loom, and it's getting hard to find room for everything. This dearly loved and used artifact of the past is quite capable of weaving linens and woolens today if taken home and put to work. I hope someone here, or someone you know interested in weaving, can give the loom a new lease on life. The pic quality isn't the best. We can load it up (fits in a pickup bed) and meet someone within 2 hours from here, so Indy or Louisville is do-able. PM me if interested, thanks!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is so tempting, but I&#8217;m working on simplifying right now as well as moving.

It might be interesting to a museum or one of those &#8216;back in time&#8217; villages.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh how amazing! I second the suggestion for a living history farm if no one pick it up form you in person. I absolutely love living history museums and farms and have yet to see one with a working loom.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

A good suggestion (living history site). So far, the ones within 3 hours of us all have working looms, but hopefully I can find one that doesn't


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

I sent you a private message.

LuLu


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, LuluToo, I replied back to you


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

To see it working in all of its glory again and the creative product from a visionary weaver. I think I can hear it...the thunking and gliding in a holiday dance...


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, Bret, you've watched one at work, obviously....very poetic, and an accurate description


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, I would just like to to say a huge thank you to Rosepath! We drove over to pick up the loom on Thursday. It was a very enjoyable drive through beautiful country. I was so impressed at the level of friendliness shown to us. We (and by 'we', I mean mostly the Rosepaths and my husband) put the loom together before loading it onto the utility trailer. Then we were shown a few different looms and a bit more was explained. I learned a bit about her goats and other livestock. I have decided we will have angora goats on our homestead when we get there. Not only that, but Mr. Rosepath helped an older lady trying to get her car started. It was very nice to see how he responded to her saying she had tried beating the gear shifter with her cane. LOL

It has been busy here and I'm sure it has been busy there, as well. I tried to respond to your message, but not sure my response went through. I was on my cell phone and it is having some issues. 

Again, thank you so much! I absolutely love this loom and can barely wait to give it a try!

LuLu


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks so much, LuluToo, for coming after the loom and for giving it a great home!
It was so nice to meet you and your hub, kindred spirits for sure. Keep us posted on your new homestead adventure, we'll come visit some day or arrange a meet-up at the farm of our friends who have an angora flock in KY. I am so grateful to you for giving this wonderful piece of history a new chance to be productive.....should be good for the next hundred years or so, LOL.


----------

